# Stihl MS 261 and 362 get an Update



## sfg.Foley (Dec 14, 2015)

Hey,

i hope there isnt a Thread for this in this Forum. Is there a Thread about the 261 and 362 update, so please feel free to delete this.

On the German Stihl Website are the first official Pics from this.

261: http://www.stihl.de/STIHL-Produkte/...t/22271-1582/MS-261-C-M-mit-Rapid-Duro-3.aspx

4,9kg by 4.0HP for the standart 261 CM with plastic handle. New falling spikes, new cylinder, new sidecover and some Material conversion

361: http://www.stihl.de/STIHL-Produkte/...t/22318-1582/MS-362-C-M-mit-Rapid-Duro-3.aspx

About the 362 i just have the information that the saw will be a little lighter, new cylinder and new


The technical specifications have not been updated yet.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 14, 2015)

It seems like the big news is they are offering these two saws with Rapid Duro (Carbide) chain.

I already have a loop.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 14, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> It seems like the big news is they are offering these two saws with Rapid Duro (Carbide) chain.
> 
> I already have a loop.



Mike , its a different saw..how the hell could the chain be the big news


----------



## CR888 (Dec 14, 2015)

l like the new clutch cover on the ms261, has holes pre drilled for second spike and looks sleek. Anyone out of US heard of these upgrades? The shape has not changed essentially (it don't look like) but more of a 'facelift'.


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 14, 2015)

The MS 362 is already being sold. We had one come in a week ago with out last order. captive bar nuts et all.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 14, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Mike , its a different saw..how the hell could the chain be the big news



Did you read the translation???


----------



## GCJenks204 (Dec 14, 2015)

Rockjock said:


> The MS 362 is already being sold. We had one come in a week ago with out last order. captive bar nuts et all.


This would be a German manufactured saw on Canada correct? I suspect the U.S. ones from Virginia Beach will be slower to change. 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 14, 2015)

GCJenks204 said:


> This would be a German manufactured saw on Canada correct? I suspect the U.S. ones from Virginia Beach will be slower to change.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk



Yes all the pro saws we sell are German, well at least where I am they are.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 14, 2015)

Rockjock said:


> Yes all the pro saws we sell are German, well at least where I am they are.



I don't speak/read German, but did you see anything in those adds indicating changes from the current 261 C and 362 C saws???

Maybe I missed something.


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 14, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> I don't speak/read German, but did you see anything in those adds indicating changes from the current 261 C and 362 C saws???
> 
> Maybe I missed something.


Posted elsewhere there are changes to the cases, aluminium screws and a weight drop of 200 and 400gm. Increase in power in one of them.
Can't remember the specific details, sorry.


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 14, 2015)

Some pics from last week on the new 362 

















sorry about the lack of focus. I can take more in the am if anyone wants.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks guys, I knew something was missing. That looks similar to the new mystery saw (462?) that is also supposedly coming soon.


----------



## sfg.Foley (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi Rockjock,

it woud be nice if you could take some pics without the topcover.

Some 261 Pictures:











The translation:

- new cylinder
- new, thinner sidecover/chaincover
- better spikes
- new materials like aluminium screws
- 300 gramm lighter

I hope i get my 261 "2.0" next week ...

Thanks and greetings from Germany


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 15, 2015)

Servus foley, 

Ich habe hier schon in einem anderen Thread darauf aufmerksam gemacht. Ich freue mich SEHR Dich hier anzutreffen. Auch dein letzter Kommentar daham wegen der Leistung 550/560 und 545/555, hätte ich sowas in den Mund genommen hätten sie mich gelyncht, gekreuzigt, verbrannt und meine Reste unter einem Atommeiler beerdigt... 

Interesant das die 362 schon in den USA verkauft wird! Scheint doch ein wichtigerer Markt zu sein als daham. 

lg,

7


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 15, 2015)

Do we get a version???


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi foley,

I already mentioned the new versions in another thread here. I'm happy to see you here. Your comment on the other site about the real life difference on power of the 550/560 and 545/555, would have gotten me hanged, crusified, burned and the rests burried under a nuclear power plant....

I find it interesting that the new version 362 is already being sold in the us. Seems to be a more important market than on this side of the lake. 

7


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks,

I will have to check if my local stores are aware of them.


----------



## GCJenks204 (Dec 15, 2015)

7sleeper said:


> Hi foley,
> 
> I already mentioned the new versions in another thread here. I'm happy to see you here. Your comment on the other site about the real life difference on power of the 550/560 and 545/555, would have gotten me hanged, crusified, burned and the rests burried under a nuclear power plant....
> 
> ...


Rock Jock has them for sale in Canada not U.S. Could just be timing of Stihl Canada shipments arriving from Germany ahead of the release to stores by Stihl Germany. There is no info on the Stihl Canada website that I could find yesterday when I looked.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## caffeine1fg (Dec 15, 2015)

After the initial 661 release issues, maybe they're using us Canadians as beta testers.


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 15, 2015)

GCJenks204 said:


> Rock Jock has them for sale in Canada not U.S. Could just be timing of Stihl Canada shipments arriving from Germany ahead of the release to stores by Stihl Germany. There is no info on the Stihl Canada website that I could find yesterday when I looked.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk




Actually I just sold the last one we had and got a shipment of new ones. They are made in Virginia beach. More pics thursday


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 15, 2015)

We want pics, and specs, THANKS!!!

My local shop knows nothing about them, I was there today.


----------



## mcobb2 (Dec 15, 2015)

Rockjock said:


> Actually I just sold the last one we had and got a shipment of new ones. They are made in Virginia beach. More pics thursday


True dat... 441 and up is German.


----------



## mcobb2 (Dec 15, 2015)

I recently now have a 362 for sale...


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 15, 2015)

mcobb2 said:


> I recently now have a 362 for sale...



Im gonna give the new one a spin , both those saws needed to shed some cellulite anyway..i hope they are heavy hitterz.


----------



## mcobb2 (Dec 15, 2015)

Same here... I guess I'm making some calls in the morning!


----------



## RickH163 (Dec 15, 2015)

And I just bought an 'old' 362C-M today too, and see this...


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 15, 2015)

RickH163 said:


> And I just bought an 'old' 362C-M today too, and see this...



Its still awesome..no worries.


----------



## mcobb2 (Dec 15, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Its still awesome..no worries.


But...



The new one might be more gooder.





MIGHT...


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 15, 2015)

Did I see that the new ones may have aluminum bolts??? Not sure if I like that. May be fine if you don't "tinker" with it, but ...


----------



## sfg.Foley (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi,

yes the have aluminium bolts. But the most weight reduce is by mounting a other plastic handle. The version with heating handle will just be 100g lighter.

Some say the new sidecover will not fit the "old" 261 and 362, but i think there is a way to mount it.

The new Stihlcatalog says: Stihl MS 261 4,1 HP and 4,9kg - Stihl MS 362 4,8 HP and 5,6kg. Specs are for the normal version without VW, Q, R and so on ...

Lg


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 16, 2015)

5.6 is just over 12 and 1/3 lbs. If they make a 60 cc saw that light with even more power, they have really got something.

Did not know this was in the works, but hopefully it will indicate good news for the return of the 441 (or 442???).

The 362 C is a much newer saw than the 441 C, so I can not imagine them re working one and not the other.

Would be nice to see a 70 cc saw under 14 lbs again!


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 16, 2015)

Well what do you guys expect? After years of posting here, sooner or later those engineeridiots of Stihl have to learn something from Brad, the monkey and all others... It was clearly visible after the renewel of the 201 after Brad's mod postings. They just copied his work!



7


----------



## sfg.Foley (Dec 16, 2015)

I think there are no big steps without EFI.

Lg


----------



## TRTermite (Dec 16, 2015)

caffeine1fg said:


> After the initial 661 release issues, maybe they're using us Canadians as beta testers.



Maybe==++==
Stihl is Not Testing Canadians Markets.,,, but Is Teasing Us U.S. citizens By timely delaying access to the Impatient Chainsaw market.
Unless Stihl wants to Liquidate old stock inventory I would think they would want to get their new product line on the shelf ASAP. 
the OL' "Snooze You Lose" scenario 
Your Point is probably Dead On. Just had to inject some BS into this A.S. thread.......


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 16, 2015)

Injection adds cost & weight. As long as they can meet emissions w/o it, they will.

Very interested in seeing how they both reduced wt and added power in a not too old platform! Heck, the 362 C had just come out when I got mine.

I also wonder how they will distinguish the new model from the existing one.


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 16, 2015)

TRTermite said:


> Maybe==++==
> Stihl is Not Testing Canadians Markets.,,, but Is Teasing Us U.S. citizens By timely delaying access to the Impatient Chainsaw market.
> Unless Stihl wants to Liquidate old stock inventory I would think they would want to get their new product line on the shelf .



Nail hit on the head. A dealer can order any saw that stihl has in stock. BUT if they have old inventory why would they?


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Dec 16, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> I don't speak/read German, but did you see anything in those adds indicating changes from the current 261 C and 362 C saws???
> 
> Maybe I missed something.


German is easier to read than Russian.


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 16, 2015)

jakewells said:


> German is easier to read than Russian.



рад, что вы так думаете


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Dec 16, 2015)

Rockjock said:


> рад, что вы так думаете


Rechtschreibung ist meine Schwäche.
I'm a better reader than a speller anyways.


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 16, 2015)

jakewells said:


> Rechtschreibung ist meine Schwäche.
> I'm a better reader than a speller anyways.



Nein eigentlich nur der Besitz 1 STIHL ist Ihre Schwäche!


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Dec 16, 2015)

stihl is ok the only reason i got that saw is because it was cheap otherwise i wouldn't have bought it. 
i prefer other brands myself because the dealers are full of themselves here good product otherwise.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 16, 2015)

I shocked Stihl does not have a big marketing push on this stuff, maybe they are waiting for inventory to clear.


----------



## Jimbo209 (Dec 17, 2015)

Does a plastic handle men it's a bit cheaper than the $1529rrp currently on the 261cm
http://www.stihl.com.au/STIHL-Products/Chainsaws/Professional-Chainsaws/22366-1573/MS-261-C-M.aspx


----------



## Hammy (Dec 18, 2015)

Great forum you guys have here! Did a lot of lurking here when I was researching what saw to buy so thanks to you all for the help. I have decided on a 261 and was just about to pull the trigger and this thread came out. Thinking it will be worth the wait. 

@Rockjock any idea if they are shipping the updated 261 in Canada yet. I am in New Brunswick. Just moved here from Ontario about 8 months ago. I was in my local dealer today and they had no idea there was an updated model out. They had just gotten in a 362 but not an updated one. any idea if the updated 261 will be the same price ($719.99 here). Thanks

Anybody know if they will come with the regular chain of do they all come with the Duro chain like the German site. 

I know there isn't much info out yet but if anybody comes across any news I would like to know. 

Thanks a lot


----------



## weedkilla (Dec 18, 2015)

Hammy said:


> Great forum you guys have here! Did a lot of lurking here when I was researching what saw to buy so thanks to you all for the help. I have decided on a 261 and was just about to pull the trigger and this thread came out. Thinking it will be worth the wait.
> 
> @Rockjock any idea if they are shipping the updated 261 in Canada yet. I am in New Brunswick. Just moved here from Ontario about 8 months ago. I was in my local dealer today and they had no idea there was an updated model out. They had just gotten in a 362 but not an updated one. any idea if the updated 261 will be the same price ($719.99 here). Thanks
> 
> ...


Deals like including duro chain are market specific, speculation is a bit pointless.


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 18, 2015)

Duro chain is NOT standard in germany or other countries in Europe. 

@Hammy 
Not quite sure what your requirements are, but here in Europe dealers are clearing stock at pretty good prices. Wouldn't be supprised if this will happen otherwhere in the world also. And as a homeowner firewood guy you will never notice the difference. As a pro or a number aficionado or beta tester you might want to wait. But I like to remember what a pro said here about the difference in the Husqvarna 550/545 555/560 line. More and more pro collegues are getting the "economy line" 545 & 555 because in real life they are equally productive with the cheaper saw...

7


----------



## Hammy (Dec 18, 2015)

7sleeper said:


> Duro chain is NOT standard in germany or other countries in Europe.
> 
> @Hammy
> Not quite sure what your requirements are, but here in Europe dealers are clearing stock at pretty good prices. Wouldn't be supprised if this will happen otherwhere in the world also. And as a homeowner firewood guy you will never notice the difference. As a pro or a number aficionado or beta tester you might want to wait. But I like to remember what a pro said here about the difference in the Husqvarna 550/545 555/560 line. More and more pro collegues are getting the "economy line" 545 & 555 because in real life they are equally productive with the cheaper saw...
> ...



Thanks for the replies guys. I was thinking if the price is the same I would wait it out. Figured why not for the sake of a week or 2 since I have no time for wood cutting in the next 2 weeks. If I can save a couple bucks I will most likely take that route.

For my uses either will be great. I have a 45 acres forest I am going to be cutting some fence lines into and using the wood for an outdoor wood boiler that we are installing next year. We figure 2 birds with one stone so to speak. Clear fence lines and free wood. Where we are going from a 291 to a 261 is $120 not a bad deal considering I appreciate a well built tool and it should last and perform better. 

I currently have a ms 170 that was great when only had an acre and used it for limbs from storms and to help a buddy cut trees off his fences on his farm. He had a couple big Huskies that got really heavy walking fence lines in the heat and humidity. My little 170 was perfect and will still be used for light work around the farm and will live on the tractor when we start running the goats and pigs in the woods. 

Thanks for all the input you guys put in here


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 18, 2015)

To be honest I believe turnover time old to new model will be in the next few months not next 14 days. 

7


----------



## Hammy (Dec 18, 2015)

7sleeper said:


> To be honest I believe turnover time old to new model will be in the next few months not next 14 days.
> 
> 7




In that case I will suck it up pay full price for the current/old version. Not a big deal just would be nice to get a price break or the latest/greatest (or unproven depending on how you look at it). I figured they were on the way in as @Rockjock said the new 362 was in his shop in Ontario. I need to be out cutting in a few weeks so can't wait a few months for sure. 

Appreciate the reply.


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 19, 2015)

Hammy said:


> In that case I will suck it up pay full price for the current/old version. Not a big deal just would be nice to get a price break or the latest/greatest (or unproven depending on how you look at it). I figured they were on the way in as @Rockjock said the new 362 was in his shop in Ontario. I need to be out cutting in a few weeks so can't wait a few months for sure.
> 
> Appreciate the reply.




Order came in Friday 4 more 362's so the new stock is being sold now. I am not 100% sure when the winter sale will start but I would say week to 10 days. The couple that I have sold seem to be just fine with the tree guys that bought them.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 19, 2015)

How much lighter than the old ones are they???


----------



## mcobb2 (Dec 19, 2015)

Where in CA are you? I talked to my rep and he said "you know more than I do at this point".


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 19, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> How much lighter than the old ones are they???




I do not have an old one to compare but I can weigh one on monday

Old MS 362 is 5.6 Kg / 12.3 LBS
New MS362 is 4.9 Kg / 10.8 LBS

I am in Newmarket Ontario


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks, and if you can give it in lbs & oz, we would really appreciate it. Converting to / from Kg results in rounding errors!


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 19, 2015)

I will get some pics with the covers off as well. The sarge did ask me and I missed his comment.


----------



## Flip D (Dec 19, 2015)

Rockjock said:


> I do not have an old one to compare but I can weigh one on monday
> 
> Old MS 362 is 5.6 Kg / 12.3 LBS
> New MS362 is 4.9 Kg / 10.8 LBS
> ...



Are these weights for the 362 or 261? 10.8 pounds would make it the lightest 60cc saw on the market by almost a pound and a half. It would also be the lighter than the current crop of 50cc saws.


----------



## Hammy (Dec 19, 2015)

Rockjock said:


> I will get some pics with the covers off as well. The sarge did ask me and I missed his comment.



Any sign of the new 261 yet? Apparently the owner of the shop here is back on Tuesday so the guys I talked to the other day said stop in and see if he knows anything. I am up for the new model or saving some cash on the old/current one. If my local shop can't get them and stick to the current price maybe you guys could ship me one of I could have my brother in law stop in a pick it up. He's a firefighter in Toronto and runs a tree business on the side. He's usually up for a trip to the saw shop. 

Thanks


----------



## big t double (Dec 19, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Converting to / from Kg results in rounding errors!


It's that serious.


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 20, 2015)

Flip D said:


> Are these weights for the 362 or 261? 10.8 pounds would make it the lightest 60cc saw on the market by almost a pound and a half. It would also be the lighter than the current crop of 50cc saws.




That is the weight of the 362. We do not have a older model 362 BUT from what I can see it is lighter. 



Hammy said:


> Any sign of the new 261 yet? Apparently the owner of the shop here is back on Tuesday so the guys I talked to the other day said stop in and see if he knows anything. I am up for the new model or saving some cash on the old/current one. If my local shop can't get them and stick to the current price maybe you guys could ship me one of I could have my brother in law stop in a pick it up. He's a firefighter in Toronto and runs a tree business on the side. He's usually up for a trip to the saw shop.
> 
> Thanks



I doubt there will be much if any of a cost reduction. I do know that there will be another promo starting in a bit so who knows! Also I have no issues if your brother in law wants a saw. IF there is a new 261 in stock I can and will order 1 for him if he wants.


----------



## team117 (Dec 20, 2015)

Does the new 362 carb have 2 butterfly's or is it a divided intake tract like the old ms261.


----------



## traktorz (Dec 20, 2015)

According to the german test institute KWF, (if you can trust german tests at all nowadays, with VW in fresh mind), the MS 362 C-M is a heavy beast, with it's 7.4 kg equipped with 18" bar and chain. Empty weight of the powerhead only is still 6.0 kg.

We have the MS 362 C-Q model, which is even heavier than the base model.

"Leergewicht Einschließlich Schneidgarnitur 45 cm 7,4 kg 
Ohne Schneidgarnitur 6,0 kg"

Ref:
http://www.kwf-online.de/deutsch/pruef/pruefergebnisse/aagw/motorsaegen/5790_14.pdf


----------



## sfg.Foley (Dec 20, 2015)

Rockjock said:


> I do not have an old one to compare but I can weigh one on monday
> 
> Old MS 362 is 5.6 Kg / 12.3 LBS
> New MS362 is 4.9 Kg / 10.8 LBS
> ...



Hi,

The old MS 362 have 5,8kg, the new one have 5,6kg

4,9kg is the weight of the new MS261 

The KFW-Test is right. The MS362 VW Powerhead ve 6,0kg. The VW Version have 200g more weight. But this are the specs for the old one.


I have checked with Stihl . The new 261 will be available until January .




Lg


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 20, 2015)

The #s:

5.6 Kg = 12.3459 lbs
5.8 Kg = 12.7868 lbs
4.9 Kg = 10.8027 lbs

In reality, the current 362 C powerhead is 13 lbs, and a member who had one with an outside dog added got a wt of 13.2. It is essentially the same as a 562 or 262.

If the new model is noticeably lighter, it will be a good thing, but I will be surprised if the new 362 is under 12 & 1/2 lbs.

The initial powerhead weights from both companies often seem to reflect saws filled with helium!


----------



## sfg.Foley (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi,

my loggerbuddy have the New 362. You can notice the differenc. The also chanced the ergonomics of the saw so its feels more like the 560/2. But it seem there is no differenc in power.

I thinking of get my hands on the new 362.

Lg

PS: sorry for my bad english


----------



## MountainHigh (Dec 20, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> How much lighter than the old ones are they???



These new Stihl models definitely look much sleeker. 
I've seen some discrepancies in weight calculators online but *so far* this one *looks pretty accurate.
It says 4.9kg for the new 261 is actually 10lbs&12.8 ounces or 10.8 lbs - right in line with the 550xp - do you think they did that on purpose! 
http://www.thecalculatorsite.com/conversions/common/kg-to-pounds-ounces.php

Looks like they have been keen to defeat any weight advantage that Husky could claim in the past.


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 20, 2015)

sfg.Foley said:


> Hi,
> 
> The old MS 362 have 5,8kg, the new one have 5,6kg
> 
> ...




Ahhh my Swedish connection was mistaken.. can't trust anyone now a days LOL I will bring my digital scale on mondy and get a dry weight of the new 362. is there a new sku number for the new 261? I can access stihl and find out.


----------



## MountainHigh (Dec 20, 2015)

sfg.Foley said:


> Hi,
> PS: sorry for my bad english



WAY better english than my german !
I'd love to write/speak in multiple languages but it is too easy for native english speakers to be lazy when the world has already learned our language.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 20, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> 5.6 is just over 12 and 1/3 lbs. If they make a 60 cc saw that light with even more power, they have really got something.
> 
> Did not know this was in the works, but hopefully it will indicate good news for the return of the 441 (or 442???).
> 
> ...



Looks like they are slowly making the specs more "husky-like", and could just go all the way, dumping the inboard clutch in the process.......


----------



## MountainHigh (Dec 20, 2015)

Am I missing something or is the 241cm now the exact same weight as the new 261cm?

what do they have up their sleeve for the 241? This is getting interesting!


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 20, 2015)

I must admit I am shocked at how fast they have updated the 362 C, which had major changes over the 362. The 362 C came out long after the 562, but is being upgraded before the 562. I fully expected the older 441 C, and non M-Tronic 461 to be upgraded first. The 362 C has only been out for about 2 years. I was one of the first on this site to have one.

There must be a very large market for 50 and 60 cc saws, caused in part by the gain in weight of the 441 C (over the 440).

I had heard of prototypes in the 70 cc range, but nothing relating to the smaller saws.

The next saws in the 70 cc range (from both companies) should be very interesting.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 20, 2015)

MountainHigh said:


> Am I missing something or is the 241cm now the exact same weight as the new 261cm?
> 
> what do they have up their sleeve for the 241? This is getting interesting!




The Stihl USA website shows the 241 C at 4.5 Kg (9.9 lbs). It now shows the new wt for the 261, but not for the 362. They have also included the wt for wrap handle versions of some of the saws, something that was previously missing.

The 241 is a light little saw!


----------



## MountainHigh (Dec 20, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> The Stihl USA website shows the 241 C at 4.5 Kg (9.9 lbs). It now shows the new wt for the 261, but not for the 362. They have also included the wt for wrap handle versions of some of the saws, something that was previously missing.
> 
> The 241 is a light little saw!



That's weird! CDN site shows Weight (kg / lbs) 4.9 / 10.8 for the 241cm
http://en.stihl.ca/STIHL-Products/C...n-saws-for-forestry/21936-130/MS-241-C-M.aspx

I know our gallons are different sizes, but I always thought US and CDN pounds and ounces are the same


----------



## sfg.Foley (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi.

The updated (updated beginning 2015, 0,1hp more and i think 300g lighter) 241cm have 4,5kg and the 261 have 4,9kg.



Lg


----------



## MountainHigh (Dec 20, 2015)

sfg.Foley said:


> Hi.
> 
> The updated (updated beginning 2015, 0,1hp more and i think 300g lighter) 241cm have 4,5kg and the 261 have 4,9kg.
> 
> ...



oh very nice- I didn't know the 241m had been updated and is lighter! Guess CDN site is still old stock.


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 20, 2015)

MountainHigh said:


> oh very nice- I didn't know the 241m had been updated and is lighter! Guess CDN site is still old stock.


 It was the first model that Stihl updated(aluminum screws, atc.) if you exclude the 201, because I see the 201 as a real overhaul by them.

7


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm pretty sure the 241 was always lighter than the 550, or not so many people would have purchased it.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 20, 2015)

7sleeper said:


> It was the first model that Stihl updated(aluminum screws, atc.) if you exclude the 201, because I see the 201 as a real overhaul by them.
> 
> 7



Question: Are aluminum screws re usable??? My understanding is that they stretch a bit, and therefore, have to be replaced. Anyone know???


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 20, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Looks like they are slowly making the specs more "husky-like", and could just go all the way, dumping the inboard clutch in the process.......



I think they are just making the specs more "361" like, which was lighter than the 262 and pre dated the 560 etc.

I trust they will keep the clutch where it belongs!!!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 20, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> I must admit I am shocked at how fast they have updated the 362 C, which had major changes over the 362. The 362 C came out long after the 562, but is being upgraded before the 562. I fully expected the older 441 C, and non M-Tronic 461 to be upgraded first. The 362 C has only been out for about 2 years. I was one of the first on this site to have one.
> 
> There must be a very large market for 50 and 60 cc saws, caused in part by the gain in weight of the 441 C (over the 440).
> 
> ...



Mike.

1 - the only changes to a 362 were mtronic and an air filter .. they werent major.

2 - they had to do something with the saw because it wasnt very popular with the guys who work with them daily , a large majority favor the 560/2 .. especially the european guys.

3 - a 362 has been the same design since it was born , minus its mtron and air filter addition , when husqvarna phased out the 357 for the 562 it was a whole new saw along with autotune..they didnt just slap autotune on a 357 and a different air filter like stihl did with the 362.

4 - the market for 50 and 60cc saws has nothing to do with the weight gain that came with the 441 over the 440 , it was stihls first strato attempt..they didnt do very good...but a 372XT could have been better too..it is what it is.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 20, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> I think they are just making the specs more "361" like, which was lighter than the 262 and pre dated the 560 etc.
> 
> .....



Could well be!


----------



## Hammy (Dec 20, 2015)

Rockjock said:


> Ahhh my Swedish connection was mistaken.. can't trust anyone now a days LOL I will bring my digital scale on mondy and get a dry weight of the new 362. is there a new sku number for the new 261? I can access stihl and find out.



If any of you fellow Canadians can get me the SKU numbers for the new 261 and 362 that would be great. Will help a lot with my local dealer. 

@Rockjock I forgot my brother in law is getting surgery on his elbows and is laid up for the next 8 weeks so he won't be heading to your shop for me.


----------



## mcobb2 (Dec 20, 2015)

Sounds like a rolling change really. I wanna say the current ends in 074 for the powerhead


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 20, 2015)

sfg.Foley said:


> Hey,
> 
> i hope there isnt a Thread for this in this Forum. Is there a Thread about the 261 and 362 update, so please feel free to delete this.
> 
> ...


 Stihl is learning the art of making last year's saw obsolete, like our car makers have done for years. Nothing like calling your 2 year old saw obsolete...


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 20, 2015)

Hammy said:


> If any of you fellow Canadians can get me the SKU numbers for the new 261 and 362 that would be great. Will help a lot with my local dealer.
> 
> @Rockjock I forgot my brother in law is getting surgery on his elbows and is laid up for the next 8 weeks so he won't be heading to your shop for me.




No worries my friend. I know we are getting ready for a big order so I am sure the new 261 362 will be in stock in that time.


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 20, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Stihl is learning the art of making last year's saw obsolete, like our car makers have done for years. Nothing like calling your 2 year old saw obsolete...




They are hardly calling it obsolete. The price did not go up, same cost afaik.


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 20, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Stihl is learning the art of making last year's saw obsolete, like our car makers have done for years. Nothing like calling your 2 year old saw obsolete...


 Sorry but you don't know how he runs a saw...



7


----------



## MountainHigh (Dec 20, 2015)

Hammy said:


> If any of you fellow Canadians can get me the SKU numbers for the new 261 and 362 that would be great. Will help a lot with my local dealer.
> 
> @Rockjock I forgot my brother in law is getting surgery on his elbows and is laid up for the next 8 weeks so he won't be heading to your shop for me.



Ya I'm all ears/eyes on SKU numbers as well for the 241cm - my local dealer has no clue on the new models yet. You place your order and take your chances.


----------



## Tor R (Dec 20, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Looks like they are slowly making the specs more "husky-like", and could just go all the way, dumping the inboard clutch in the process.......


was on time, they have gone backward for one decade.


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 20, 2015)

Tor R said:


> was on time, they have gone backward for one decade.


LOL more kool aid please


----------



## Tor R (Dec 20, 2015)

I've used the old version of 261, c-e......


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 20, 2015)

To the people buying used Stihl saws they think the MS290 is newer than the 029 and the MS291 is newer version of the MS290, that's what I meant by obsolete, I was mainly speaking of resale price. I sell used saws and rebuilt saws and believe me you can't get as much money out of an 029 as you can a 291, at least I haven't been able to..


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 20, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> To the people buying used Stihl saws they think the MS290 is newer than the 029 and the MS291 is newer version of the MS290, that's what I meant by obsolete, I was mainly speaking of resale price. I sell used saws and rebuilt saws and believe me you can't get as much money out of an 029 as you can a 291, at least I haven't been able to..




I have to agree with you there. But I have seen people try and get some totally silly prices out there. Usually they keep listing and relisting and give up.


----------



## mcobb2 (Dec 22, 2015)

Any topless pics yet?


----------



## hedge hog (Dec 22, 2015)

And some pics of the outside bucking spike on the 261 
Please


Sent from my MS 441-C using Tapatalk


----------



## windthrown (Dec 22, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> To the people buying used Stihl saws they think the MS290 is newer than the 029 and the MS291 is newer version of the MS290, that's what I meant by obsolete, I was mainly speaking of resale price. I sell used saws and rebuilt saws and believe me you can't get as much money out of an 029 as you can a 291, at least I haven't been able to..



The 290 is actually a different and improved design (engine) over the 029. I have owned several of both, and the 029 sucks more. The 029 Super is the same as the 290, but is better IMO with the screw-in oil and gas caps. As for prices? People want $350 for them used around here, because they are a Stihl! And they do not know any better. You can get a good 026 for that here, or even a 310. Buyers at that level do not seem to know any different. Around here at least.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 22, 2015)

Amusing thread. What we thought were going to be the new 363 and the 262 are being released with the old model numbers. So now we have the Husky style type I, II, III, etc. in the Stihl lineup?


----------



## sfg.Foley (Dec 22, 2015)

MountainHigh said:


> Ya I'm all ears/eyes on SKU numbers as well for the 241cm - my local dealer has no clue on the new models yet. You place your order and take your chances.



Hi,

i hope that SKU is something like a order number(=Best.Nr)?












441, 461 and 661 come now with the ES Light Bar, starting from 20" up to 35"


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks for that. The big news, at least for the 362, seems to be the weight, IF THE FACTORY INFO CAN BE TRUSTED! We will see.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 22, 2015)

Some of the 029s are 45mm piston while the later 290s are 46mm dia. I can't see how that makes much difference but I've got both and when I get them back together I'll try a little comparison, along with the 390 which is 49mm, and see what the difference is in cutting.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 22, 2015)

sfg.Foley said:


> 441, 461 and 661 come now with the ES Light Bar, starting from 20" up to 35"


A 20" ES Light bar? Unless they've added the 20" and 25", 28" has always been the shortest Light bar from Stihl. I would like a 25".


----------



## sfg.Foley (Dec 22, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> A 20" ES Light bar? Unless they've added the 20" and 25", 28" has always been the shortest Light bar from Stihl. I would like a 25".



The 20" Ligh is New.

You can get now:

50cm/20" (new)
63cm/24,8" - i think its a 25"? (new)
71cm/28"
80cm/31"
90cm/35"








Translation: Bar Rollomatic ES Light 50cm (20") und 63cm (24 or 25") site 60. [...]

Lg


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 22, 2015)

Fantastic!


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 22, 2015)

Frankly, in 20", I just like the E bars, light and I have never had a problem with them. If they made the E in 24", I would want one!

I like the 28" light, but they cost.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 22, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Frankly, in 20", I just like the E bars, light and I have never had a problem with them. If they made the E in 24", I would want one!
> 
> I like the 28" light, but they cost.



As far as I know, they do make the E in 24/5", it likely is just a matter of where they sell them. My brother bought one a couple of years ago.


----------



## Hammy (Dec 22, 2015)

sfg.Foley said:


> Hi,
> 
> i hope that SKU is something like a order number(=Best.Nr)?
> 
> ...



Thanks @sfg.Foley ! Hopefully the numbers are the same in Canada.


----------



## mcobb2 (Dec 22, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Frankly, in 20", I just like the E bars, light and I have never had a problem with them. *If they made the E in 24", I would want one!*
> 
> I like the 28" light, but they cost.



Santa must of been listening, 3003 000 5231 is a "Professional Laminated" bar 25" 3/8-063. 3003 000 7831 is the 050 version.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 22, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Some of the 029s are 45mm piston while the later 290s are 46mm dia. I can't see how that makes much difference but I've got both and when I get them back together I'll try a little comparison, along with the 390 which is 49mm, and see what the difference is in cutting.



The 029s (non-Supers) have these engine specs:

Displacement: 54.1 cm3 (3.3 cu.in)
Bore: 45 mm (1.77 in)
Stroke: 34 mm (1.34 in)
Power output: 2.70 kW (3.7 bhp)
Max. RPM: 13,000

The 029 Super and the MS290 are the same, with a different engine than the 029:

Displacement: 56.5 cm3
Bore: 46 mm
Stroke: 34 mm
Engine power 3.0 kW (4.1 bhp), (3.8 bhp with the later 290 choked up USA muffler) at 9,500 rpm
Max. RPM 12,500

Slightly larger displacement and more power in the 029 Super/290 at lower revs, and if you open up the later 290 USA muffler to the earlier 029/Euro design they come alive. I opened up the 029 mufflers more and it did not do as much. You can push the 290s to 13k w/o going over the actual design red-line limit. I much prefer the 310 with a lot less vibration than either the 029/290 or the 039/390 saws though.


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## hedge hog (Dec 22, 2015)

Would the new cover fit on the older 261c-m 
Mine is 3 months old


Sent from my MS 441-C using Tapatalk


----------



## hedge hog (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm after the outside bucking that matches in stock inside spike


Sent from my MS 441-C using Tapatalk


----------



## GCJenks204 (Dec 22, 2015)

Rockjock said:


>


For those of you south of the 49th that would be about $670 in real dollars. Almost makes shopping north of the border more affordable for you.

Nows the time to order those heated handle saws that you always wanted...

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## mcobb2 (Dec 22, 2015)

That's awesome!!!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 22, 2015)

Cute!![emoji4]


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 22, 2015)

GCJenks204 said:


> For those of you south of the 49th that would be about $670 in real dollars. Almost makes shopping north of the border more affordable for you.
> 
> Nows the time to order those heated handle saws that you always wanted...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk




And I just happen to have stock! just saying


----------



## mcobb2 (Dec 22, 2015)

Road trip...


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 22, 2015)

Can't believe they changed the saw so much and still used the exact same designation, not even a different letter after the saw! There is going to be a lot of "parts confusion" in the future.

So Mark, are the E bars in 24/25" something new? I have never seen them.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 22, 2015)

So this is the 462 everyone had pictures of ??


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 22, 2015)

I hope this saw isn't going to be a nightmare to work on..


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 22, 2015)

Good question Brian, but with the substantial changes to these two saws, I can not imagine a new 70 cc saw is not in the works.

I would love to see a 6+ Hp saw under 14 lbs.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 23, 2015)

GCJenks204 said:


> For those of you south of the 49th that would be about $670 in real dollars. Almost makes shopping north of the border more affordable for you.



Today's exchange rate is $0.72 USD to the CDN dollar. So $889 CDN is $640.08 USD, plus VAT. Supposedly there is no VAT/sales tax on exported items sold in Canada?

There is no sales tax here in Oregon, and the retail price on the current 261c-M at my local shop is $610 out the door with a 16" B&C.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 23, 2015)

Wonder where that slanted cylinder idea came from ?


----------



## windthrown (Dec 23, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Wonder where that slanted cylinder idea came from ?



Now now, you are not supposed to slam Chicom stuff here... (I get flamed for it anyway).


----------



## mcobb2 (Dec 23, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Can't believe they changed the saw so much and still used the exact same designation, not even a different letter after the saw! There is going to be a lot of "parts confusion" in the future.
> 
> So Mark, are the E bars in 24/25" something new? I have never seen them.


I think they have been around. Never had a request for them.


----------



## GCJenks204 (Dec 23, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Today's exchange rate is $0.72 USD to the CDN dollar. So $889 CDN is $640.08 USD, plus VAT. Supposedly there is no VAT/sales tax on exported items sold in Canada?
> 
> There is no sales tax here in Oregon, and the retail price on the current 261c-M at my local shop is $610 out the door with a 16" B&C.



I used $0.75 USD as your bank/ credit card is always going to charge you 2 or 2.5% to process the exchange. 

As for taxes, being in a different province having it shipped to me I would only have to pay the 5%GST tax, not his 8% provincial. Being outside Canada he would have to charge you the 5% GST but you would be eligible to apply for a refund.


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 23, 2015)

GCJenks204 said:


> I used $0.75 USD as your bank/ credit card is always going to charge you 2 or 2.5% to process the exchange.
> 
> As for taxes, being in a different province having it shipped to me I would only have to pay the 5%GST tax, not his 8% provincial. Being outside Canada he would have to charge you the 5% GST but you would be eligible to apply for a refund.




13% gents.. You are on your own to get the tax back. It is not were it is going to but where it came from.


----------



## caffeine1fg (Dec 23, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Wonder where that slanted cylinder idea came from ?



Stihl did the whole slanted cylinder thing way back in the 1970's. 031, 032, 028, 038 etc, all had the slant. Husky stole it from them! lol.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 23, 2015)

caffeine1fg said:


> Stihl did the whole slanted cylinder thing way back in the 1970's. 031, 032, 028, 038 etc, all had the slant. Husky stole it from them! lol.
> View attachment 472603



I knew that , i have an 056 , i wanted to see if anyone would get mad.


----------



## big t double (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm pissed


----------



## caffeine1fg (Dec 23, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I knew that , i have an 056 , i wanted to see if anyone would get mad.



Troll! Lol.


----------



## hseII (Dec 23, 2015)

Rockjock said:


> The MS 362 is already being sold. We had one come in a week ago with out last order. captive bar nuts et all.


Oh that's just wonderful.

Captive Nuts Are GR8.


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 23, 2015)

hseII said:


> Oh that's just wonderful.
> 
> Captive Nuts Are GR8.


Now Now does someone need to get a 5 year old to demo how those work as well?!


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 23, 2015)

My 362 has captive nuts, that is not new.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 23, 2015)

I thought my nuts were captive until i decided to have a serious girlfriend.


----------



## hseII (Dec 24, 2015)

Rockjock said:


> Now Now does someone need to get a 5 year old to demo how those work as well?!


Both of the 261s that I've owned had them: should be standard equipment.


----------



## hseII (Dec 24, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I thought my nuts were captive until i decided to have a serious girlfriend.



Touché


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 24, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Can't believe they changed the saw so much and still used the exact same designation, not even a different letter after the saw! There is going to be a lot of "parts confusion" in the future.
> 
> So Mark, are the E bars in 24/25" something new? I have never seen them.



No, definitely not - but it may have varied which markets they have been offered on?


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 24, 2015)

I don't know who actually did it first, and for what reason - but it is pretty obvious why Husky did it on the 560/550 saws (so far).


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 24, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I knew that , i have an 056 , i wanted to see if anyone would get mad.



No reason to be mad - and the o56 is one Stihl model I approve of (my brother has some).


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 24, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> My 362 has captive nuts, that is not new.



Not a feature I particularly like, but one I can live with.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 24, 2015)

No captive nuts on a 362 R-see-M-XL model.

Wonder why ?


----------



## pro94lt (Dec 24, 2015)

Wow, so what all is exactly different I wonder. It seems stihl knew the 362 needed updates in order to run with the 562. This is good... Why not just give it a new number?


----------



## LRains (Dec 24, 2015)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I thought my nuts were captive until i decided to have a serious girlfriend.



Wait till ya get married those [email protected] are on the wall.


----------



## team117 (Dec 24, 2015)

The cylinder and the sprocket cover are different. That's all I can see anyway.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 24, 2015)

pro94lt said:


> Wow, so what all is exactly different I wonder. It seems stihl knew the 362 needed updates in order to run with the 562. This is good... Why not just give it a new number?



New jug i guess , hopefully it works.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 24, 2015)

The new weight translates to just over 12 & 1/3 lb. If they can cut that much weight while making slightly more power, it should be a hit, but I will reserve judgement till I see someone actually put it on a scale, and comment on how it runs.

Both manufacturers have fibbed horribly about saw weights. I have even seen where Stihl once had the 044 listed as 13 lbs. Yea, maybe with the clutch cover and non captive nuts removed! And the Husky website understated the weight for both the 550 & 562 (I know they since revised the 562).

I think both the 441 C and 576 Autotune were also both heavier than the weight posted on the websites.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 24, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> The new weight translates to just over 12 & 1/3 lb. If they can cut that much weight while making slightly more power, it should be a hit, but I will reserve judgement till I see someone actually put it on a scale, and comment on how it runs.
> 
> Both manufacturers have fibbed horribly about saw weights. I have even seen where Stihl once had the 044 listed as 13 lbs. Yea, maybe with the clutch cover and non captive nuts removed! And the Husky website understated the weight for both the 550 & 562 (I know they since revised the 562).
> 
> I think both the 441 C and 576 Autotune were also both heavier than the weight posted on the websites.



Actually, neither Stihl nor Husky are among the worst offenders regarding specs - but no brand is perfect in that regard.


----------



## concretegrazer (Dec 24, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Frankly, in 20", I just like the E bars, light and I have never had a problem with them. If they made the E in 24", I would want one!



I've had one for 4 years.





Trx250r180 said:


> So this is the 462 everyone had pictures of ??



Those pics showed a different carb.


----------



## CST Landscapes (Dec 24, 2015)

....And to think I just got a 441cm plus 362cm new this year. Upsetting


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 24, 2015)

New tags came in today along with the new price..


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 25, 2015)

That is also a new weight!!!! (and I think back to the old HP)

CST, as long as your saws are running well, don't worry about it, they are good saws!


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 25, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> That is also a new weight!!!! (and I think back to the old HP)
> 
> CST, as long as your saws are running well, don't worry about it, they are good saws!



The *old HP* was 3.4 kW/4.6 hp. Actually, most 362s out there has those power specs.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 25, 2015)

I actually saw a few different #s at different times, but always close. I think some of it was rounding errors when the converted.

Can't understand how the weight managed to change???


----------



## mcobb2 (Dec 25, 2015)

So.many.different.numbers.and.specs...


----------



## Tor R (Dec 25, 2015)

They sure look slim and nice. Wonder how much they paid Husky for their patents!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 25, 2015)

IMO the saw had enough power..

They just needed to make it balance and handle better.


----------



## Macman125 (Dec 25, 2015)

Looks like they went to a plastic fantastic bar cover.


----------



## gunnusmc03 (Dec 27, 2015)

Bar covers were always plastic


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 27, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> I actually saw a few different #s at different times, but always close. I think some of it was rounding errors when the converted.
> 
> Can't understand how the weight managed to change???




I am not sure Mike about the weight , those are the new tags that were shipped to us. There is a new sales promo in Jan so all the fall sale price tags go.


----------



## hedge hog (Dec 27, 2015)

All pro saws are metal chain covers
At least mine are 


Sent from my MS 441-C using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 27, 2015)

Rockjock said:


> I am not sure Mike about the weight , those are the new tags that were shipped to us. There is a new sales promo in Jan so all the fall sale price tags go.



Like I said previously, I will believe it when I see a member put one on the scale, same goes for performance. Maybe the Model # stayed the same because the changes are not that big.


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 27, 2015)

I dunno.. I can put one on a scale if you like.. just the power head? I can ask some of the tree guys what they think but seat of the pants testimonials may not be the best. They loved the 361 when they bought it , raved about the 362... so they may respond equally as well with this saw. I have to admit right out the box it ran fantastic when I fire them up. Now if only we had a test log!


----------



## Sagetown (Dec 27, 2015)

RickH163 said:


> And I just bought an 'old' 362C-M today too, and see this...


Me Too !


----------



## windthrown (Dec 27, 2015)

Bar cover (AKA: scabbard):


----------



## windthrown (Dec 27, 2015)

Sprocket cover (AKA: clutch cover, side cover):


----------



## mcobb2 (Dec 29, 2015)

Talked to another Stihl rep today, I did not know this but in Canada, 362's are manufactured from Stihl Germany. So it may be more distant future than we expected here in the "south."


----------



## windthrown (Dec 29, 2015)

If you read the first page of posts on this thread, it is mentioned that they are getting batches of these new saws in Canada that are being made in Virginia Beach (ID # starting with number 2).


----------



## mcobb2 (Dec 29, 2015)

Ah, didn't see that. Thank you!


----------



## windthrown (Dec 29, 2015)

There may be a mix of saws in Canada (and the US) based on model type. Previously, VW arctic models were all made in Germany. In the US, distributors are shipped batches of saws from the factory which in turn local shops get their saws from. It will take some time to drain the old 362 supply, and like previously released new saw versions, the timing of the releases will vary by region depending on distributor inventory. It may be for this reason that they left the old model numbers the same on these saws, so that consumers are not aware that there was an upgrade until after the fact.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 29, 2015)

It will be interesting to see what they call the new IPL and WS Manuals...


----------



## bennn*e (Jan 6, 2016)

MustangMike said:


> Frankly, in 20", I just like the E bars, light and I have never had a problem with them. If they made the E in 24", I would want one!
> 
> I like the 28" light, but they cost.


3/8 .063 20" 3003xxx5221
25" 30030005231


----------



## bennn*e (Jan 6, 2016)

windthrown said:


> If you read the first page of posts on this thread, it is mentioned that they are getting batches of these new saws in Canada that are being made in Virginia Beach (ID # starting with number 2).


If they are 2 they have been around awhile. 5 is the new numbers as they topped out the 2's we have been getting 50xxx- blowers etc here for quite some time


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 6, 2016)

mcobb2 said:


> Talked to another Stihl rep today, I did not know this but in Canada, 362's are manufactured from Stihl Germany. So it may be more distant future than we expected here in the "south."



The "Arctic" 361 and 260 saws always were. The heated 241s also are made in Germany.

As I remember it, it was a bit back and forth between US and German ones with the other 361s, but I believe most of them were made in the US for Canada and OZ (not to the US specs though).


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 6, 2016)

windthrown said:


> There may be a mix of saws in Canada (and the US) based on model type. Previously, VW arctic models were all made in Germany. In the US, distributors are shipped batches of saws from the factory which in turn local shops get their saws from. It will take some time to drain the old 362 supply, and like previously released new saw versions, the timing of the releases will vary by region depending on distributor inventory. It may be for this reason that they left the old model numbers the same on these saws, so that consumers are not aware that there was an upgrade until after the fact.



Not a really costumer friendly way to do it, but the way more or less all brands do it when they can.


----------



## bennn*e (Jan 6, 2016)

SawTroll said:


> The "Arctic" 361 and 260 saws always were. The heated 241s also are made in Germany.
> 
> As I remember it, it was a bit back and forth between US and German ones with the other 361s, but I believe most of them were made in the US for Canada and OZ (not to the US specs though).


All of our saws 231 and up are from Germany inc 150t and 201t except the 381 from Brazil. 170/180 China, 171/181/211/193 USA. Our 361's where German


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 6, 2016)

bennn*e said:


> If they are 2 they have been around awhile. 5 is the new numbers as they topped out the 2's we have been getting 50xxx- blowers etc here for quite some time



That makes sense, as "5" wasn't reserved for any specific country in the original list.


----------



## KG441c (Jan 6, 2016)

Rockjock said:


> Some pics from last week on the new 362
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like noodles would hangup in there


----------



## gunnusmc03 (Jan 6, 2016)

Looks like the rubber bumper that's attached to the clutch cover mates right up with that black plastic strip on the crankcase. It should flow noodles just as well as or poorly depending on how you look at it compared to the old style.


----------



## hedge hog (Jan 6, 2016)

Yes looks like they went a little to small 
But it looks good!


Sent from my MS 441-C using Tapatalk


----------



## mcobb2 (Jan 6, 2016)

Looking at the shape of the cover on the inside looks like they would flow a lot better then currently. I know the cover on mine had a casting support that made it not noodle for chet...


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 6, 2016)

KG441c said:


> Looks like noodles would hangup in there



I don't like that design - but what happens when noodling really is hard to predict, it doesn't always seem logic what are good and bad noodlers....

A couple of exemples; The 346xp doesn't look like a good noodler, but actually is an excellent one - while the 372xp looks like a very good one, but only is fair in that regard.

Removing chip deflectors sometimes help, and there is a wide clutch cover that helps on some models (including said 372xp).


----------



## windthrown (Jan 6, 2016)

SawTroll said:


> That makes sense, as "5" wasn't reserved for any specific country in the original list.



Yes, I posted this 'update' on another thread here on AS. Number 5 is the new USA manufacture designation number. This came off the web:

*STIHL Inc.*
Updated, October 21, 2014 by contributing editors. 

Most of the STIHL products sold in the USA are made in Va. Beach, Virginia and a majority of the STIHL engines or powerheads are “built in the United States from domestic and foreign parts and components”. The carburetors are manufactured in China; STIHL purchased Zama Corporation, Ltd., Hong Kong, on December 31, 2008.
For country of origin verification, when inspecting the nine digit serial #, the number 1 at the beginning represents the product is sourced from Germany and the numbers 2 or 5 will signify USA sourced merchandise.

The acclaimed “STIHL, built in America, believing in America” line of products include the world famous Chainsaw among other outdoor power tools like their Leaf Blower, Weed Eater, and Hedge Trimmer.

The US made Chainsaw product list includes the Homeowner Saws and the Farm & Ranch Saws. All models are made in the USA, except the MS201 chainsaw and the larger chainsaws from the MS441 and up are made in Germany. The Chains are all made in their Swiss Saw Chain Plant located in Wil, Switzerland.

The US made Leaf Blower models are all US made, that includes the Leaf Blower and Shredder Vacs. Also all of the Backpack Leaf Blowers (BR Series) are Made in Virginia Beach, USA.

The US made Weed Eater or Grass and Brush Trimmers are all US made, except the FS 38 weed eater (China), and the (FS 360/460/560) Brushcutters are made in Germany.

Every Hedge Trimmer listed on this page US made STIHL Hedge Trimmers are US made. The HS 45 Hedge Trimmer is made in China.

Note: All of their electric products and lithium ion products are made in Austria / Germany.


----------



## Hammy (Jan 12, 2016)

Stihl Canada has the 261 on sale now for 599.95 ($120 off) so I picked one up yesterday. Haven't had a chance to run it yet but maybe this weekend if I can get the farm chores sorted out early and the impending storm cleared.

The dealer was good and helpful but told me they don't make a RM3 for the 261 in Canada and that they are all low kickback now. Sold me a regular RS as a spare and said it was what comes on the saw. Can any Canucks confirm or deny this? Might start a new thread looking for tips and what not with the M-tronic. 

Thanks for all the help I have received from all the great members here.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 13, 2016)

Was it a newer or older 261?


----------



## Philip Wheelock (Jan 13, 2016)

Local dealer has what appears to be an updated ms261 - 4 hp & 10.8 lbs.


----------



## Hammy (Jan 13, 2016)

windthrown said:


> Was it a newer or older 261?



Older/current/not the redesigned one. No idea what to call them since the model numbers aren't changing. I would have liked to wait for the redesign but saving the money is nice especially with the Canadian dollar being worth less most prices are going up here.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 13, 2016)

Yes, and likely the reason they are having the sale; the earlier models are being discontinued. They did that here what the 362 came out; they cut the 361 price to $550 from $600 to clear them shelves. Stihl usually hikes their prices at this time of year anyway. 

I suppose we will have to call them the 261/362 type I and type II, like we do the Husky 346 and 372.


----------



## Rockjock (Jan 13, 2016)

windthrown said:


> Yes, and likely the reason they are having the sale; the earlier models are being discontinued. They did that here what the 362 came out; they cut the 361 price to $550 from $600 to clear them shelves. Stihl usually hikes their prices at this time of year anyway.
> 
> I suppose we will have to call them the 261/362 type I and type II, like we do the Husky 346 and 372.



I have an order in for 10 261's so we will see if we get the new style for the 599 price point. the " old " 362 was 889, the " New" one is 929 and the computer shows 100+ of the 261 so we will see what comes in.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 15, 2016)

Does anyone know is these two new saws are exhaust scavenged, like the 461 and 661, or strato (cold air) scavenged, like the earlier 261 and 362?


----------



## hedge hog (Jan 15, 2016)

Fresh air


Sent from my MS 441-C using Tapatalk


----------



## mcobb2 (Jan 16, 2016)

Has anyone else seen these anywhere? Besides online?


----------



## big t double (Jan 16, 2016)

yes. a tree service in my area has a new style 362 on demo...somehow. I touched it to move it to load other saws into their truck....but didn't get to run it.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 16, 2016)

mcobb2 said:


> Has anyone else seen these anywhere? Besides online?



First page of posts here on this thread, 261 type II in a shop in Canada... and demo photos posted from Germany.


----------



## mcobb2 (Jan 16, 2016)

Sorry I meant to put in if anyone has seen them in the states.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 16, 2016)

None released in the states that anyone is aware of yet. But they are being cranked out in Virginia.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 16, 2016)

The stats (on paper at least) they shed a lot of weight:

Stihl 261 type I: 11.5 lb., 3.9 HP
Stihl 261 type II: 10.8 lb., 4.1 HP (I think this will be listed as 4.0 HP in the US)

Stihl 362 type I: 12.8 lb., 4.7 HP
Stihl 362 type II: 12.3 lb., 4.8 HP


----------



## Michaelmj11 (Jan 22, 2016)

Rockjock said:


> I have an order in for 10 261's so we will see if we get the new style for the 599 price point. the " old " 362 was 889, the " New" one is 929 and the computer shows 100+ of the 261 so we will see what comes in.



So what is the good word Mr. Rockjock? Any of the new 261's?


----------



## 7sleeper (Jan 23, 2016)

windthrown said:


> None released in the states that anyone is aware of yet. But they are being cranked out in Virginia.


Well the newest news here is that delivery has been halted! One the parts has been weight reduced too much. Someone in Waiblingen is getting the heat pretty bad at the moment...

7


----------



## Michaelmj11 (Jan 23, 2016)

7sleeper said:


> Well the newest news here is that delivery has been halted! One the parts has been weight reduced too much. Someone in Waiblingen is getting the heat pretty bad at the moment...
> 
> 7



Well... here is to hoping Canada will be different. 

It is what 10,000-15,000 miles away?


----------



## Michaelmj11 (Jan 23, 2016)

7sleeper said:


> Well the newest news here is that delivery has been halted! One the parts has been weight reduced too much. Someone in Waiblingen is getting the heat pretty bad at the moment...
> 
> 7



There needs to be a dislike button......


----------



## windthrown (Jan 23, 2016)

The saws are being made in both Germany and in Virginia. Canadian saws have been supplied from both places. I would imagine that the issue will depend on the part, and if they can be replaced in the field or have to be returned to the factory. It has happened before on other releases. 

Virginia Beach, Virginia to Waiblingen, Germany is only 4,200 miles. Toronto to Waiblingen is even closer, at 4,000 miles.


----------



## 7sleeper (Jan 23, 2016)

There is supposed to be a problem with material of the sprokets.

7


----------



## windthrown (Jan 23, 2016)

7sleeper said:


> There is supposed to be a problem with material of the sprokets.
> 
> 7



Well, that would be really easy to fix or swap out.


----------



## 7sleeper (Jan 23, 2016)

windthrown said:


> Well, that would be really easy to fix or swap out.


If it was easy, why aren't they delivering the saws and letting the dealers do the swap...

7


----------



## Michaelmj11 (Jan 23, 2016)

7sleeper said:


> If it was easy, why aren't they delivering the saws and letting the dealers do the swap...
> 
> 7



my guess would be CYA to make sure nothing ELSE is wrong.

Anybody heard from Rock today? How'd you folks up north make out with the storm?


7 you don't count


----------



## 7sleeper (Jan 23, 2016)

Michaelmj11 said:


> ...7 you don't count


What does that mean?

7


----------



## Michaelmj11 (Jan 23, 2016)

7sleeper said:


> What does that mean?
> 
> 7


that you were not in the path of the snow storm that hit the eastern seaboard of north america today.........


----------



## 7sleeper (Jan 23, 2016)

Michaelmj11 said:


> that you were not in the path of the snow storm that hit the eastern seaboard of north america today.........


Would be a pretty big storm then... 

7


----------



## Hammy (Jan 23, 2016)

Atlantic Canada has been kept out of the path so all is good here. Hope the guys on along the US coast are all safe and sound.


----------



## Rockjock (Jan 23, 2016)

Michaelmj11 said:


> So what is the good word Mr. Rockjock? Any of the new 261's?



No none we had the " old " ones come in checking the stock there is 100+ of the old ones in stock so I suppose once we go through those the "new" ones will arrive. BUT at 599 we are selling quite a few of them. Oddly enough took an order for 5 661's as well today from a new company that is doing ash tree removal. Seems the spring rush is starting already!!


----------



## Rockjock (Jan 23, 2016)

7sleeper said:


> If it was easy, why aren't they delivering the saws and letting the dealers do the swap...
> 
> 7




My peeps in Deutschland commented that they still have stock of the type I so once those are sold then they will have the newish one. We have listings of the newish saws but get a much much better deal on the oldish ones we would be mad to pass that up !


----------



## Michaelmj11 (Jan 23, 2016)

Rockjock said:


> My peeps in Deutschland commented that they still have stock of the type I so once those are sold then they will have the newish one. We have listings of the newish saws but get a much much better deal on the oldish ones we would be mad to pass that up !



do you know, do the parts lists etc show if parts from the new will fit the old, and visa versa?


----------



## Rockjock (Jan 23, 2016)

Michaelmj11 said:


> do you know, do the parts lists etc show if parts from the new will fit the old, and visa versa?




I looked it up today and we have no new IPLs for that saw. Also the newish 362 still have the oldish IPL so I am not sure what the actual differences are yet. Hopefully an older 362 comes in and I can take some time and have a good look.


----------



## CoreyB (Jan 23, 2016)

This thread really needs videos!


----------



## Michaelmj11 (Jan 23, 2016)

CoreyB said:


> This thread really needs videos!



or more photos of both saws


----------



## windthrown (Jan 23, 2016)

7sleeper said:


> If it was easy, why aren't they delivering the saws and letting the dealers do the swap...
> 
> 7



Maybe, maybe not. Look at Dolmar and the 5100s in the US. Once released, they have less control over them. There may be other QA issues though. Stihl is very tight lipped about any saw releases these days. It also looks like there are still a lot of older 261s in distributor and factory inventory.


----------



## Hammy (Jan 23, 2016)

The Stihl rep I talked to figured the new models won't be in production until end of winter/early spring. I didn't really know what to think at the time since the new 362 was already in rockjocks shop and nobody else affiliated with Stihl knew anything about them. He also said there could be production delays and that's why nobody really knows much if anything about the new saws. Again seemed strange with the new 362 already in Ontario. 

I don't know anything about the saw business but it seems like a very strange way to launch a product. I got a great price on the current/type 1 261cm so I couldn't be happier. Well I would be happier if if had an afternoon to do some cutting but we have way too much going on at the farm for the next couple weeks so it will have to wait.


----------



## big t double (Jan 23, 2016)

Michaelmj11 said:


> or more photos of both saws


----------



## MountainHigh (Jan 23, 2016)

Stihl is still calling them 241, 261 and 362 .... now that's just plain goofy . I'm waiting for the 242 cm, 262 cm and 363 cm


----------



## Rockjock (Jan 23, 2016)

Hammy said:


> The Stihl rep I talked to figured the new models won't be in production until end of winter/early spring. I didn't really know what to think at the time since the new 362 was already in rockjocks shop and nobody else affiliated with Stihl knew anything about them. He also said there could be production delays and that's why nobody really knows much if anything about the new saws. Again seemed strange with the new 362 already in Ontario.
> 
> I don't know anything about the saw business but it seems like a very strange way to launch a product. I got a great price on the current/type 1 261cm so I couldn't be happier. Well I would be happier if if had an afternoon to do some cutting but we have way too much going on at the farm for the next couple weeks so it will have to wait.




The stihl rep was caught unaware that we had it already.. shifty bastard keeps much to himself instead of telling the guys I work with about new releases and such.
The odd thing is that the newish 362 is from the states so how can there be a production hold up. I am thinking the same thing is happening when got the661 first. Too many 660's in the inventory. 




On a funnier note the echo rep has pulled out of our dealer days open house since I arranged to have a log for test cutting the saws. Performance anxiety I am sure.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 24, 2016)

Hammy said:


> The Stihl rep I talked to figured the new models won't be in production until end of winter/early spring. I didn't really know what to think at the time since the new 362 was already in rockjocks shop and nobody else affiliated with Stihl knew anything about them. He also said there could be production delays and that's why nobody really knows much if anything about the new saws. Again seemed strange with the new 362 already in Ontario.
> 
> I don't know anything about the saw business but it seems like a very strange way to launch a product. I got a great price on the current/type 1 261cm so I couldn't be happier. Well I would be happier if if had an afternoon to do some cutting but we have way too much going on at the farm for the next couple weeks so it will have to wait.



Stihl reps seem to be the last to know (or admit) anything. We know that the saws are already in production in Virginia and in Germany from saws that some dealers have already gotten (and reported) by SN. They also spilled the goods on these saws on the web site in Germany. What happens is that distributor and factory inventory has to be cleared out before they release or ship the newer models. Previous releases of new saws in the states generally happened by region, and by dealer stock. When inventory runs low, they order more saws, and the distributor/factory ships them. Then when the old model runs out at the distributor warehouses they order and ship newer model saws to dealers. When they are sold out at the dealer, they put the new ones on the shelves for sale. Seemingly they have a lot of older model 261s out there now and that is why the big sale in Canada and Europe. It also seems that they wanted to keep these releases quiet by not increasing the model numbers on them, even though they are obviously significantly new designs. These saws also do not appear on the 'new products' list on the US web sites. Another (and bad) idea that they lifted from Husky. Husky has released two different design 346 model saws, three different design 372 saws, and several different design 365 saws.


----------



## Hammy (Jan 24, 2016)

windthrown said:


> Stihl reps seem to be the last to know (or admit) anything. We know that the saws are already in production in Virginia and in Germany from saws that some dealers have already gotten (and reported) by SN. They also spilled the goods on these saws on the web site in Germany. What happens is that distributor and factory inventory has to be cleared out before they release or ship the newer models. Previous releases of new saws in the states generally happened by region, and by dealer stock. When inventory runs low, they order more saws, and the distributor/factory ships them. Then when the old model runs out at the distributor warehouses they order and ship newer model saws to dealers. When they are sold out at the dealer, they put the new ones on the shelves for sale. Seemingly they have a lot of older model 261s out there now and that is why the big sale in Canada and Europe. It also seems that they wanted to keep these releases quiet by not increasing the model numbers on them, even though they are obviously significantly new designs. These saws also do not appear on the 'new products' list on the US web sites. Another (and bad) idea that they lifted from Husky. Husky has released two different design 346 model saws, three different design 372 saws, and several different design 365 saws.



When I asked if they would be clear I g out the old models they said no but the 261 ( that never goes on sale) is on sale. Eitherway I like the price and considering the price went up $60 on the 362 i can assume at least a $40 increase on the 261.


----------



## Tor R (Jan 24, 2016)

Dont understand the problem, it sounds silly.
If they want to get rid of the old stuff first its just to over price the new saws slightly.


----------



## CR888 (Jan 24, 2016)

Stihl knows how to keep a secret well, husky not so much. What you need to look for are the clues, like price reductions on models due to be replaced etc. With the wieght differences of these new updated pro grade saws, the old models will be a hard sell when sitting next to the new ones.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 24, 2016)

7sleeper said:


> There is supposed to be a problem with material of the sprokets.
> 
> 7



 I understand clutch bearing and clutch problems have been common on both models - but what's up with the sprockets?


----------



## Jason Harris (Jan 24, 2016)

hi there, so I just ordered my stilh 261 cm vw two weeks ago and came in. I am on a rotational shift and I am picking it up on Tuesday, the price was 824.00 plus tax with 18 inch bar. Should I tell the dealer to get me the type 2?. I am in Canada by the way. I like that the clutch cover on the type 1 is metal, is it on the type 2? Can I get a cheaper price if I stick with the type 1? for almost a grand I only want to do this once. thanks any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Rockjock (Jan 24, 2016)

Jason Harris said:


> hi there, so I just ordered my stilh 261 cm vw two weeks ago and came in. I am on a rotational shift and I am picking it up on Tuesday, the price was 824.00 plus tax with 18 inch bar. Should I tell the dealer to get me the type 2?. I am in Canada by the way. I like that the clutch cover on the type 1 is metal, is it on the type 2? Can I get a cheaper price if I stick with the type 1? for almost a grand I only want to do this once. thanks any help would be appreciated.




That may very well be the new one. BUT that is a quite high. The " Old " one is 599. so I can not see the newish one being that much more. He is quoiting you full pop and no one sell the saw for that price. 599 is what it is sold for right now 724 is what the list is. My suggestion is hold off. At the very least ask what the winter pricing will be


----------



## Jason Harris (Jan 24, 2016)

That is the msrp he says stihl is very strict with pricing and that is in Canadian funds. Are you a dealer?


----------



## Jason Harris (Jan 24, 2016)

mr rockjock. maybe I should buy from you sir, I am in saskatchewan


----------



## Rockjock (Jan 25, 2016)

It is on the website of each dealers in my area.
Including my area. 

I am a dealer yes, and I would have to say have a chat with your dealer as they will certainly sell it to you for that price. Dealer cost pricing is pretty much set. So in his case that is a pretty nice profit. Again if that is the " old " model. He has stock yeah? Any other dealers in your area?


----------



## Jason Harris (Jan 25, 2016)

Hey rock yeah I called them and they were not aware of promotion, they called Stihl and got me a price on the " old" saw for 703.00 with a 18 inch bar and arctic model. Plus they are giving me the woodsman pro kit. I am thinking its a good deal. They are not aware of the new models and neither is Stihl canada so I don't know about new version . On the new version is the clutch cover plastic or metal? Thanks in advance your info saved me almost 130 bucks


----------



## Jason Harris (Jan 26, 2016)

Rock thank you for everything your highly recommended. You were a big help
Jason


----------



## tacomatrd98 (Jan 28, 2016)

These new top secret saws are pictured in the latest stihl full line catalog. I just picked one up at the PA farm show. The booth was closed so I have no idea if either of the saws were there but their mug shots are in the book. Nothing new or exciting in the description other than the 10.8lbs and 4.0hp listed for the 261. 550xp is getting nervous...


----------



## BlueLude2001 (Jan 28, 2016)

German dealer video of the new 362c. Don't understand a word the guy says.


----------



## Michaelmj11 (Feb 3, 2016)

Anyone seen or heard anything new about the 261's?


----------



## Rockjock (Feb 3, 2016)

Michaelmj11 said:


> Anyone seen or heard anything new about the 261's?



They are in the system, but the deal for the " old " 261 is killer so we will not be ordering any for a while


----------



## sfg.Foley (Feb 7, 2016)

Michaelmj11 said:


> Anyone seen or heard anything new about the 261's?



Hi,

there are some Pics of the new 261. http://motorsaegen-portal.de/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=90368&start=140

I'll pick up my in the course of next week. 

Lg


----------



## Michaelmj11 (Feb 7, 2016)

sfg.Foley said:


> Hi,
> 
> there are some Pics of the new 261. http://motorsaegen-portal.de/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=90368&start=140
> 
> ...



Thank you for the link!! and would love to see more pics of (under the hood) of yours when it arrives.


----------



## sfg.Foley (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi,

i will take some Pics and make a Video befor and after Stihlmar87 have porting it 

Lg


----------



## sfg.Foley (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi,

i picked up my new 261 today. 

No chain, bar or fuel. 4,9kg







New clutch cover: 0,16 kg - seems to be very thin






old clutch cover: 0,280kg 























































Lg


----------



## windthrown (Feb 8, 2016)

So the posted figured for the new 261 weight are accurate from Stihl.


----------



## Michaelmj11 (Feb 8, 2016)

windthrown said:


> So the posted figured for the new 261 weight are accurate from Stihl.



Sure looks that way.


----------



## pro94lt (Feb 8, 2016)

sfg.Foley said:


> Hi,
> 
> i picked up my new 261 today.
> 
> ...


What's it weigh full of fluids? Wonder how close it is to the 550 and 241


----------



## sfg.Foley (Feb 9, 2016)

@pro94lt: 6,8kg ready to use with a 37cm bar, chain, oil and gas. 

First impression of the saw is very good . For 50cc has this good torque.

Wood is beech. 




Lg


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 9, 2016)

sfg.Foley said:


> Hi,
> 
> i picked up my new 261 today.
> 
> ...



Looks like the new saw needs a new model number....

Is your new one made in Germany or at VB?


----------



## GCJenks204 (Feb 9, 2016)

SawTroll said:


> Looks like the new saw needs a new model number....
> 
> Is your new one made in Germany or at VB?



I would hope a German resident would have a German made saw.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 9, 2016)

GCJenks204 said:


> I would hope a German resident would have a German made saw.



Oopps! Didn't notise where he is!


----------



## GCJenks204 (Feb 9, 2016)

SawTroll said:


> Oopps! Didn't notise where he is!



The Stylish PPE, short bar/ small saw and technique weren't enough clues enough that he wasn't American?


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 9, 2016)

GCJenks204 said:


> The Stylish PPE, short bar/ small saw and technique weren't enough clues enough that he wasn't American?



Likely, if I had noticed it....


----------



## plumnjoe (Feb 13, 2016)

Ok, I visited at least 10 dealers in my area yesterday looking to purchase a 2nd generation ms261cm. None of them knew anything about these new saws and none of them really had any interest in finding out. One of the dealers reluctantly called the distributor in Orlando who said they knew nothing about any changes and referred them to tech support. Tech support said they were unaware of changes. So today I picked up the latest Stihl catalog and there they were! Does any one know a source down south that can get one of these saws?


----------



## Michaelmj11 (Feb 13, 2016)

plumnjoe said:


> Ok, I visited at least 10 dealers in my area yesterday looking to purchase a 2nd generation ms261cm. None of them knew anything about these new saws and none of them really had any interest in finding out. One of the dealers reluctantly called the distributor in Orlando who said they knew nothing about any changes and referred them to tech support. Tech support said they were unaware of changes. So today I picked up the latest Stihl catalog and there they were! Does any one know a source down south that can get one of these saws?View attachment 485744



None thus far, and I assure you. You are not the only one looking. I was hoping to have heard back with more pictures from @sfg.Foley .

It is interesting that you in LA deal with distributors in FL, when I called Stihl I got a rather helpful Distributor in Arkansas


----------



## sfg.Foley (Feb 14, 2016)

Sorry Michaelmj11,

There is much to do in the woods. Therefore, I had no time.

In Germany the 261 V2 is now out of stock. From mid-March it is available again.











I think if you had a old 261 you can chance the black plastics and use the new side cover.







Lg


----------



## tacomatrd98 (Feb 14, 2016)

After looking at all these pics it appears that it is not a "laid back" cylinder like the 550/562xp saws. If you look at the transfers and the relationship of the crank to the cylinder, it appears the only thing changed on the cylinder (externally anyway) is the fin angle and style. The actual bore is still in the same location. It appears they just put the 261 on Jenny Craig and did minor updates all over but not a full blown redesign that would justify a new model number. Still a step in the right direction toward a better limb saw.


----------



## plumnjoe (Feb 14, 2016)

Hopefully no confusion on my area Michaelmj11... I travel a lot for work and was at a dealer in Florida at the time. They made that call for me! Yes, my home is in Louisiana and I have checked there as well. 
I really do like the look of the updated saws and wouldn't mind getting my hands on one. The slightly lighter weight as well as hp increase makes it very interesting to me. I would like to see a 362cm R version but those are not popular enough for the dealers to stock them.


----------



## Michaelmj11 (Feb 14, 2016)

sfg.Foley said:


> Sorry Michaelmj11,
> 
> There is much to do in the woods. Therefore, I had no time.
> 
> ...



Thank you for sharing the pictures. I hope I did not annoy you too much, I was aiming for politely reminding =)


----------



## windthrown (Feb 14, 2016)

As for availability, these new saws will only become available when the distributors/dealers run out of old stock. As usual with new release saws, availability will vary as to region and distributor, as well as dealer stock. As for these two releases, we saw junkies are more aware of the new saws than are the dealers and distributors. Stihl blind sided their own dealers on this update and change. Hard to understand why. Dumb move, but my guess is that Stihl did not want to strap distributors and dealers with old stock saws. Again.

As for the engine redesigns, they are more than just a change in the outer fins of the jugs. The port timing on the 362 T2 is slightly different on the new saws compared to the old. Which seems to be where they get more power from. The angle of the jugs are the same as the old ones though. The low ends and cases are the same as the old saws. The pistons and rods are also the same on both. The mufflers and ignitions are also the same. The side cover is also different, along with the brake unit cover, but they can be swapped in as a set.


----------



## pro94lt (Feb 14, 2016)

Are the distributors owned by stihl? Or are they privately owned like dealers???


----------



## schneid (Feb 14, 2016)

Windthrown, I thought I read somewhere as well that there would be a hp increase on the 362 t2. But based on the Plumnjoe's above pic of the catalogue page it shows the new 362 t2 at 4.69hp. My owners manual of the 362cm t1 shows 4.8hp. Essentially the same but based on that looks like they get a drop in power??


----------



## windthrown (Feb 14, 2016)

Someone pointed out that the new US catalog has the old 362 specs. It should also be 12.3 lb.


----------



## windthrown (Feb 14, 2016)

pro94lt said:


> Are the distributors owned by stihl? Or are they privately owned like dealers???



Stihl has no direct sales shops anywhere in the world that I am aware of. All Stihl tools are sold through distributors and dealers/retail shops.


----------



## schneid (Feb 14, 2016)

windthrown said:


> Someone pointed out that the new US catalog has the old 362 specs. It should also be 12.3 lb.


K, thx. What is the new HP?


----------



## windthrown (Feb 14, 2016)

schneid said:


> K, thx. What is the new HP?



Good question. The US 2012 Stihl catalog lists the 362 (type I) as 4.6 HP and 13.0 lb. In the US 2014 catalog they list the 362C-M (type I) as 4.7 HP and 12.8 lb. (it was actually 4.69 HP rounded up as listed in the 2016 catalog). The 362C-M type II is 4.8 HP according to the Stihl Germany web site.


----------



## schneid (Feb 14, 2016)

Also, I remember the 362 t1 had a hp bump when it went to the mtronic version.


----------



## windthrown (Feb 15, 2016)

It did, about 1/10 a HP worth (from 4.6 to 4.7 in the catalogs).


----------



## Cowboy1629 (Jul 18, 2016)

Brand new to the site but interested in any updates to the Stihl MS 261 C-M version 2 or 2016 model, whatever the proper name might be. My dealer has the 2015 version of this saw in stock but it's not discounted. He looked it up for me and said he got it in at the end of 2015. He wasn't aware of the V2 but said he would order it for me if it was available. He looked through his books but couldn't find the new version listed. I pulled the owners manual from the one he had in stock and it listed the 2015 specs as far as the weight and horsepower even though the newest Stihl catalog he has lists the specs for the V2 model. 

So my question... Has anyone in the States been able to find one of the new 261's is stock? If so what is the part number or order number to help my dealer out?


----------



## plumnjoe (Jul 18, 2016)

The new version 2 362's are widely available but the new version 2 261's are a bit harder to find. I found mine in Mobile Alabama. The easiest way to quickly identify it is the different chain cover. Most dealers have no interest in new models and want to sell what they have in stock.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 18, 2016)

windthrown said:


> Good question. The US 2012 Stihl catalog lists the 362 (type I) as 4.6 HP and 13.0 lb. In the US 2014 catalog they list the 362C-M (type I) as 4.7 HP and 12.8 lb. (it was actually 4.69 HP rounded up as listed in the 2016 catalog). The 362C-M type II is 4.8 HP according to the Stihl Germany web site.



Hp(m) vs. hp(i) plays a role with what the kW translates into - both are bhp really, and hp vs bhp have had no real meaning after the ol' SAE gross hp (that was calculated, not measured) went out of use.

Some times it varies between different markets if the brand use hp(m) or hp(i) - there is about a 2% difference, that translates into .1 hp at about 5hp. As an example, the 3.5 kW of the 562xp is translated into 4.8 hp(m) in Europe, and 4.7 hp(i) in the US. Stihl does pretty much the same with the 362 - but what both brands do in other saw sizes vary.

Stihl and Dolmar have a history of presenting hp(m) as bhp in the US, which might lead readers to think of hp(i) - while it really was hp(m). It isn't a lie, but there are a lot of people that (wrongly) will assume that bhp is hp(i).

Then there is the question of how many decimals the kW numbers that the hp was calculated from had, some times it does matter.

Then (2), how the power band are om both sides of the max kW rpm will vary quite a bit, so
the max numbers just is an _approximate_ pointer to _about _what to expect anyway. 
A saw family that is known to fail miserably on both sides of max power rpm is the 029/MS290 family, which have created rumors that the specs aren't true. Independent tests show they _are_ true, the saws just have a terribly bad "power band" on both sides of max power rpm, so they perform bad for the rated power..


----------



## Cowboy1629 (Jul 18, 2016)

plumnjoe said:


> The new version 2 362's are widely available but the new version 2 261's are a bit harder to find. I found mine in Mobile Alabama. The easiest way to quickly identify it is the different chain cover. Most dealers have no interest in new models and want to sell what they have in stock.



Glad to hear they are showing up in the States. My dealer has no problem ordering one for me if he just had a part number or knew what to call it. Maybe it's the distributor that's not cooperating with him. I've shown him pictures so he agrees that it's out there, he just doesn't have any litature on it and not having any luck locating one.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 18, 2016)

I have a nice running 361 but didn't realize it was made of gold...


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 18, 2016)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I have a nice running 361 but didn't realize it was made of gold...



It isn't, if it is a US made one. Those had a lower power rating than the German made ones - different cylinder and muffler.


----------



## plumnjoe (Jul 18, 2016)

261cm v2 pics


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 18, 2016)

SawTroll said:


> It isn't, if it is a US made one. Those had a lower power rating than the German made ones - different cylinder and muffler.


Different cylinder?


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 18, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> Different cylinder?



At least a different part number - but I have no idea what the actual difference was.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 18, 2016)

SawTroll said:


> At least a different part number - but I have no idea what the actual difference was.


Interesting. I was not aware of any cylinder differences. I thought it was all in the muffler.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 18, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> Interesting. I was not aware of any cylinder differences. I thought it was all in the muffler.


See the IPL I attached above.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 18, 2016)

The Euro version always was rated ar 3.4 kW, the US one first at 3.2, and then 3.3,

As I recall it, the version made in Brazil today is rated at 3.4 - and isn't exactly the same as any of them.


----------



## plumnjoe (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## SawTroll (Jul 18, 2016)

plumnjoe said:


> View attachment 514257



It says what the saw and standard sprocket pitch is - but what's the point?


----------



## plumnjoe (Jul 18, 2016)

Cowboy1629 said:


> Brand new to the site but interested in any updates to the Stihl MS 261 C-M version 2 or 2016 model, whatever the proper name might be. My dealer has the 2015 version of this saw in stock but it's not discounted. He looked it up for me and said he got it in at the end of 2015. He wasn't aware of the V2 but said he would order it for me if it was available. He looked through his books but couldn't find the new version listed. I pulled the owners manual from the one he had in stock and it listed the 2015 specs as far as the weight and horsepower even though the newest Stihl catalog he has lists the specs for the V2 model.
> 
> So my question... Has anyone in the States been able to find one of the new 261's is stock? If so what is the part number or order number to help my dealer out?



I was hoping the serial number and or the part number would help in the search of locating or ordering one.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 18, 2016)

plumnjoe said:


> View attachment 514257



It is of course extremely silly to state the pitch of a saw on the crank-case, as the dealer or owner can change that at any point - and then it will become misleading, and no longer just stupid.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 18, 2016)

I'll have to look and see where mine's made but I'll bet it's the USA version. It may not be the more powerful German version but it seems to be pretty peppy. If it's close to my 362XP I'll be happy..


----------



## plumnjoe (Jul 18, 2016)

So tell me where the number is located on the saw that would help someone order one like it? Would the label on the handle contain that information? Just trying to help.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 18, 2016)

Some of them have a label on the front that gets worn away if the saw is used much, just looked at mine and the only label left is the one on the chain brake handle which is little help..


----------



## plumnjoe (Jul 18, 2016)

That's the pic I posted but I was called silly and stupid.


----------



## Cowboy1629 (Jul 19, 2016)

plumnjoe said:


> View attachment 514257



Thanks! I'll print a picture of this and give to my dealer today, maybe this will help to locate one.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 19, 2016)

plumnjoe said:


> That's the pic I posted but I was called silly and stupid.



Not you - but those that decided to put such a label there.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 19, 2016)

The label is in a great place until you decide to use the saw. Then it looks like this:


----------



## Franny K (Jul 19, 2016)

SawTroll said:


> It says what the saw and standard sprocket pitch is - but what's the point?


It (picture in post 276) shows a number similar to the catalog numbers shown in post 97.


----------



## MustangMike (Jul 19, 2016)

The confusing thing about the 261 & 362 Version II is that Stihl does not call them version II. I have seen them on dealer shelves in the local area here (NY & CT), but often the dealer is not even aware of the change.

The easiest way to identify them is to look at the chain cover. Likely, the dealer will continue to get Ver I until the distributor runs out of them.

I would definitely seek out a Ver II, as the weight difference is significant.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 19, 2016)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I'll have to look and see where mine's made but I'll bet it's the USA version. It may not be the more powerful German version but it seems to be pretty peppy. If it's close to my 362XP I'll be happy..



As far as I know, there are substantial gains to be had by just a muffler mod on the US version of the MS361....

It did make a difference on my Euro one as well, but not as much as reported on the US ones.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 19, 2016)

MustangMike said:


> The confusing thing about the 261 & 362 Version II is that Stihl does not call them version II. I have seen them on dealer shelves in the local area here (NY & CT), but often the dealer is not even aware of the change.
> 
> The easiest way to identify them is to look at the chain cover. Likely, the dealer will continue to get Ver I until the distributor runs out of them.
> 
> I would definitely seek out a Ver II, as the weight difference is significant.



Yes, and the redesigned cooling fins on the cylinders, that give the impression that the cylinders are slanted backwards - even though they aren't.


----------



## Cowboy1629 (Jul 19, 2016)

Stopped by my dealer today to give him the numbers plumnjoe supplied. Just for the record his MS 261 C-M was a November 2015 order and the number is 1141-011-30*85* vs the newer number that plumnjoe listed of 1141-011-30*95*. He said he would check with his distributor during his next order to see if he could get it but since he just got a shipment in it might be 2 to 3 weeks before he orders again. 

I will let you know what I find out. Thanks again plumnjoe for the part number!


----------



## El Moobs (Jul 19, 2016)

The fins are a big improvement in my humble opinion. They direct the flow of air from the flywheel out toward the muffler and also increase fin area.


----------



## El Moobs (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## El Moobs (Jul 19, 2016)

The exhaust port is a little higher too. I'm not sure that was a great idea.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 19, 2016)

Pretty sure that's a lot different from my 361..been awhile since I took it apart.


----------



## El Moobs (Jul 19, 2016)

Oh yeah. Big difference between this saw and the 361.


----------



## Supreme Being (Jul 19, 2016)

El Moobs said:


> View attachment 514315


What saw/version is that?


----------



## El Moobs (Jul 19, 2016)

Supreme Being said:


> What saw/version is that?



That is the MS362C NE, or type II. I'm not sure what to call it really.


----------



## plumnjoe (Jul 19, 2016)

SawTroll said:


> Not you - but those that decided to put such a label there.



I was worried that i might have been providing misleading information. Just wanted to make sure the label I took a pic of would be of help to those trying to find the version 2 ms261cm's. I also have the v2 ms362cm if anyone needs any info from that saw.


----------



## El Moobs (Jul 19, 2016)

I've ported a few of the new 261s too, but I forgot to check timing numbers on the stock jug. I'll do that on the next one. It should be on the bench in a few days.


----------



## windthrown (Jul 19, 2016)

El Moobs? Has Randy returned here? Or is this another B-Ape? I have been off this site again for a while. Mother dying and all.


----------



## windthrown (Jul 19, 2016)

SawTroll said:


> As far as I know, there are substantial gains to be had by just a muffler mod on the US version of the MS361....
> 
> It did make a difference on my Euro one as well, but not as much as reported on the US ones.



I have both types of 361s, German and USA. The Euro model is snappier and more responsive w/o a muffler mod. The Brazilian 361 has the same engine and muffler as the US model, and the same rated HP. Supposedly the entire 361 production line was shipped to Brazil (what is not cast in Europe or fab'd in China). I looked into importing new 361s from Brazil, but the cost was too high with shipping and we do not have a trade agreement with Brazil, so import duty and tariff is pretty high. There is low and no tariff from Canada or Mexico, so I also looked into importing Brazilian 361s from Mexico, but the dealer cost there is too high (I think thy pay a tariff to import them into Mexico from Brazil) and there is a variable duty on goods imported from Mexico not made in NA. Its complicated.


----------



## El Moobs (Jul 19, 2016)

windthrown said:


> El Moobs? Has Randy returned here? Or is this another B-Ape? I have been off this site again for a while. Mother dying and all.



It's me...Randy E. 

Sorry to hear about your mom passing. My mom is 87, and I worry about her a lot these days.


----------



## windthrown (Jul 20, 2016)

El Moobs said:


> It's me...Randy E.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your mom passing. My mom is 87, and I worry about her a lot these days.



My mom has not quite passed yet. She is still kicking, but not very hard. She is 90, and had a series of micro strokes over the past few months. So she is not long for this world, according to her long list of doctors. We take it day to day.


----------



## El Moobs (Jul 20, 2016)

I see. One day at a time brother.


----------



## windthrown (Jul 20, 2016)

Indeed. Next week the medical 'death industry' BS starts up again with my mom, so I will be on sabbatical from here and *** again. Geez, even 'oh pee eee' is asterisked out here now? Some things never change.


----------



## bennn*e (Jul 22, 2016)

Got my first new one in this week. A couple series numbers I don't recognise on the spikes and clutch drum. Over all nice looking saw. I have attached a copy of the owners manual with the weights and powers too


----------



## bennn*e (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## bennn*e (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## MustangMike (Jul 23, 2016)

I thought the type II was lighter, about 5.6 Kg???


----------



## MustangMike (Jul 23, 2016)

Best of luck with your Mom, ditto what Randy said. My Mom will be 87 next month.

My Dad had dementia and strokes before he passed, and they medicated him, so did not know who we were, sad! He would not have chosen to remain around like that. I guess they had to medicate him because he was a WWII vet and started to believe there was a German behind every door, but the result was not good.


----------



## bennn*e (Jul 23, 2016)

MustangMike said:


> I thought the type II was lighter, about 5.6 Kg???



I didn't actually look at the front of the manual. I wonder if it's an old manual in the new machine box


----------



## bennn*e (Jul 23, 2016)

And just checked the Aus site it says 5.6 so I recon it's an old manual


----------



## El Moobs (Jul 23, 2016)

I've got one of each (old and new) on the bench. Anything you want the see compared?


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 23, 2016)

The new 261 is a full pound lighter.


----------



## 009L (Jul 23, 2016)

El Moobs said:


> I've got one of each (old and new) on the bench. Anything you want the see compared?



Yes please.

Would you mind comparing the weight of the individual pieces as you tear them down? It would be really nice to know and be able to share with others, where exactly the weight savings have come from. I'm just as curious, if not more, to know where the new 261 has lost it's weight. BSnelling said the head alone on the 261 was 3.4ozs lighter.

Thanks,

-Pat


----------

